# Upper GI with small Bowel Follow thru



## calexander1265 (Dec 2, 2011)

Could someone tell me the correct CPT code(s) for this procedure.  I was thinking it would be 43235, but I'm not sure.

Thanks


----------



## donnajrichmond (Dec 2, 2011)

Are you talking about an endoscopy?  Or fluoro/x-ray exam - 74245 or 74249


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Dec 3, 2011)

74245/74249


----------



## calexander1265 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Upper GI wth small bowel follow thru*

Procedure - Endoscopy


----------



## RonMcK3 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Esophagogastroduodenoscopy?*

Cheryl,

You are right, 43235 — "Upper gastrointestinal endoscopy including esophagus, stomack, and either the duodenum and/or jejunum as appropriate; diagnostic, with or without collection of specimens(s) by brushing or washing (separate procedure)"

Does this include what your physician means by 'small bowel follow thru' ?


----------

